# Best Sellers? (Not soap/lotion)



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I am working on ideas for next year's markets. I have a problem selling items that are NOT goat milk soap/lotion.

I've tried candles, lipbalms, bath salts, scrubs (those sell better than others, but I make them as cleansing scrubs with my shredded goat milk, and they still don't sell *well*). These are all made by me.

So what are your best sellers? 


(We also sell crocheted and potholder topped kitchen hand towels. These sell EXTREMELY well. So any suggestions of quick crafts that sell, even if not bath/body/etc would be much appreciated.  )


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

What about baked goods? I'm not sure about your state but in Texas we can bake and sale goods from a home kitchen without a license under the Texas Cottage Food Law. My mother goes to Trade Days and such and sells baked goods. She does pretty well with it. Her biggest sellers are specialty breads (banana nut, pumpkin...), mini pies, and cookies. You could make baked goods using your goat milk which would be another outlet for your milk.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I can for Farmer's Market... but there are TONS of baked goods there. Amish. (Blech.) I don't think I can at flea market without some sort of license/permit/or some such. I'll have to ask the manager about that one. The food vendor's are mostly up front. We're right about in the middle of the market. Two booths down from us on the same side is a Kettle Corn vendor. HATE it!! Alot of people walking by will notice the smell of my soap and realize it's my soap. Others will say 'Oooooh, what's that smell?' and someone with them says 'POPCORN!'. And sometimes when they're in the middle of popping that IS all you can smell. *~* Then there's the people that buy it. Bag in one hand, eating with the other and when they walk past our booth all our towels are on racks right out front. What do they have to do?--TOUCH the dang towels!! GRRRRRRRRR Carmel corn and buttered corn and CHEESE corn! PLEASE!!!


----------

